# My First Promo Shoot



## lambchop4444 (Sep 23, 2007)

I just did my first promo shoot last week, and I was just wondering if I could get a few pointers for my next shoots. Thanks.



 

 

 

 

The rest of the photos are here


----------



## Christina (Sep 25, 2007)

What is it a promo for?


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 25, 2007)

Ack! Popups like crazy when I went to your site! You're not sending your clients to that site, are you?  

The grafitti shots are my favorites from what I can see of them (the large images don't seem to want to load 1/2 the time for me) and your model really looks like she's having a great time. Great colors and lighting in those.  Some of your photos have an odd yellow tone to them. Was that intentional, or just the lighting? 

Is this a promotion for a singer? 

Marian


----------



## Nein-reis (Sep 25, 2007)

They wont even open for me.  I got the pop-ups tho.  I hate clicking thumbs, too much trouble.


----------



## faux toe graph (Sep 25, 2007)

Very nice shots! Excellent composition on these. My favorites are the last 2 of the shots you posted in this thread. Makes me wanna go see her perform! :thumbup:


----------



## acaldwell (Sep 25, 2007)

i like the third one, but would love to see it bigger.  i couldn't get the images to come up for some reason? hmmm. like what i can see though b/c she looks like she's having fun.


----------



## craig (Sep 29, 2007)

The backgrounds seem very distracting to me.

Love & Bass


----------

